
Show HN: Free Manager Mentoring - wjossey
https://www.freemanagermentors.com/
======
wjossey
Really excited to share this with the HN community at large. Snagged a few of
the FAQs in case people are curious:

Q: _What is this?_

A: If you’re currently in a management position and are looking for coaching,
guidance, troubleshooting, or just a sounding-board, consider me a helping
hand. I’ve opened up my calendar, up to five hours a week, to meet with
managers and discuss their unique challenges. I’m offering this up as a
community service with no strings, no sales pitches, no nothing. I’m just
looking to help.

Q: _How do I sign up for a session?_

A: Click here [https://calendly.com/eagerwes/mentoring-office-
hours](https://calendly.com/eagerwes/mentoring-office-hours)

Q: _How many sessions are you doing per week?_

A: I’m currently capping it to 5 per week. I still have a full time job (and
then some) running my startup, Eager Labs, so I can’t do this 100% of the
time.

Q: _What if I’m not a manager?_

A: It’s not that I can’t or don’t want to help you- I’m just trying to limit
the scope of the conversations, as it’ll be easier for me to provide concrete
support an suggestions.

Q: _Why should I trust your advice?_

A: I’m probably nobody to you, so I get the skepticism. I’m not Andy Grove,
but I’ve now spent half of my career either being a manager or building tools
to help managers (my current startup), so this is something I think about all
the time. If you want, feel free to check out my LinkedIn
([https://linkedin.com/in/wesjossey](https://linkedin.com/in/wesjossey))
profile

tl;dr: I’ve been a manager of ICs, a director (manager of managers), and now
I’m a founder of my own startup that focuses on professional development.

